
Using Docker to Generate SSL Certificates - bingram
https://codefresh.io/blog/using-docker-generate-ssl-certificates/
======
viraptor
This is just silly. The article says the person doesn't want to turn their
laptop into a server by installing the "openssl" package. So instead they run
"docker", with another full server image inside of it. The "nginx" contains a
lot of things not needed in this case, but conveniently has "openssl"
installed.

And that's "lean and mean" apparently.

> You’ve created an SSL certificate using OpenSSL without actually running
> OpenSSL on the host system.

No, you still ran openssl on your host system, just in a separate namespace.
It's docker, not a virtual machine.

